# New Pink Floyd remasters



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

"_*September 26th will see the culmination of a*_* Why Pink Floyd…? marketing campaign, with all of the band's 14 EMI studio albums re-released in a remastered form.

They'll come complete with extra material from the archives and a variety of formats including SACD, Blu-ray, DVD and digital downloads.* [...]"

http://www.whathifi.com/news/massive-pink-floyd-remastered-release-coming-in-september

Make your prediction: will the new Pink Floyd remasters sound amazing and maybe even better than the original releases, or will they completely ruin them by boosting the volumes and compressing the dynamics as usual?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Most likely the latter. I'm not a fan, but for god's sake leave well enough alone.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Endless reissues of the the albums I listened to in high school. No thanks!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It really depends on who's sitting behind the control console...it has the capacity to be and should be way better than the original release; especially Floyd who had things very well tracked out...now, depending on who is hired to do this project they can either kill it or well...kill it, dead...thanks for posting...I'm not on track of this and an definitely putting it on my to buy list...we shall see...hopefully David or Roger oversaw the project and therefore if they're happy with it I'm sure I'll be good with it...if they're all in true surround blue ray it should be a real treat.


----------

